# Controller Question



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I have a friend that has problems with his hands and it makes parma type controllers hard for him to use. My question is; Are there any good plunger type controllers out there so he will have good control with T-Jets.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

perhaps the new Auto World controllers for the drag strips?

as an example 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTO-WORLD-...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item5ae1fc6d35#ht_5518wt_952


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks Al, we tried them and with T-Jets but they need to be more sensative.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe it's just the nostalgia...... but my favorite controller is the old tyco plunger - I don't do any serious racing, but they seem to work well with my fleet for everyday cruising (Tjets, AFX, SRT's and MegaG's) .......and they can be found pretty cheap. 

They come in red or white, there is also a transparent red 3 wire version (they are quite a bit harder to find)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey ya know, if we're talking vintage stuff like Tyco plungers, you might also want to try an Atlas plunger. i have a few and i like them. they're somewhat bigger than the Tyco ones. and TBI, you got me thinking i have to dig thru my shoebox of controllers; i know i have a couple of them old Tycos... now i want to try one again for nostalgia's sake. i haven't used one since i was a kid.

here's some Tycos on Fleabay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-POWER-CORD-AND-2-CONTROLLERS-/180783431883?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a178840cb

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintageTYCO-thumb-controllers-HO-slot-car-/220921479360?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item336ff240c0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-PLUNGER-STYLE-CONTROLLERS-PAIR-TESTED-EARLY-STYLE-RARE-GOOD-CONDITION-/120824434800?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c21b29070

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MIXED-LOT-13-CONTROLLERS-TJET-TYCO-PRO-MARK-II-PUSH-BUTTON-ETC-/280800050381?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4160fcbccd

this auction has a pair of the Atlas ones, but they are for 1/32, so the ohm rating is probably way off. but it'll give you an idea what they look like, since the HO ones look exactly like them:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1960s-1-Pair-Atlas-Green-Hand-Controllers-1-Slot-Car-1-32-scale-/330660707246?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4cfce9fbae

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

All of the plunger style controllers that I have used had a fairly strong return spring and required substantial thumb strength. The Tower Engineering Tower-Stat thumb actuated controller was a fairly popular controller in the heyday of HO slot car racing. 

It really comes down to understanding where the limited range of motion and strength exists to select the best option. I'm wondering whether there anything that you could do to modify a standard pistol grip controller to make it work more effectively? I'm thinking along the lines of adding a long trigger extension like a dowel or rod with a notch around the standard trigger so it can be operated by laying the controller flat or holding it on your side and using arm movement instead of finger movement to control the extended lever throttle. I suppose that an extended trigger mechanism could be used to operate the throttle with your feet if the controller was mounted in a ramp with a slot for the extended trigger. The extended trigger does change the controller to requiring two hands to operate rather than one unless the controller can be secured to something.

Think about what would change in terms of accessibility and reduced force required if the trigger is 8 or 12 inches long (or longer) instead of an inch and a half. I know some racers who have spring clamps mounted on their drivers stations (the devices used for mounting push brooms to a wall) for docking controllers when the racer is not holding their controller. I can envision placing an extended trigger controller in one of these clamps and operating the controller by arm movement instead of finger squeezing action.

If it is more a matter of trigger finger strength rather than range of motion a "wiperless" controller may be an option. The trigger finger resistance of these controllers is very light. The downside is the cost of these controllers is very high. 

Alternatively, someone with the right mechanical, electrical, and fabrication skills could adapt something like a linear touch sensor (http://www.trossenrobotics.com/p/phidgets-linear-touch-sensor.aspx) or pressure transducer (http://www.steadlands.com/interlink/pages/fsr.htm) to fit the throttle control need for an electronic controller.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks guys, I knew I could count on my HT friends for some help:thumbsup::wave:


----------

